# Sending and receiving text messages Spain to U.S.?



## Bay23 (Jun 2, 2012)

What are the cheapest options for sending and receiving text messages to and from the United States, while living in Spain? 

Do I need to buy an unlocked smartphone with a Skype app. and get a Spanish SIM card and use the phone as normal for local calls, but try to do all my United States calls/texting (IMs) over Skype?

Has anyone used Skype or GoogleTalk to get a U.S. number for folks back home to call or text, that routes through to a Spanish phone?

Any suggestions welcome! I need something that lets me call and text both within Spain and with people in the U.S. while on the go, so a VOIP or Skype-compatible landline phone at the flat won't cut it...

Thanks,
B.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bay23 said:


> What are the cheapest options for sending and receiving text messages to and from the United States, while living in Spain?
> 
> Do I need to buy an unlocked smartphone with a Skype app. and get a Spanish SIM card and use the phone as normal for local calls, but try to do all my United States calls/texting (IMs) over Skype?
> 
> ...


my dd uses _whatsapp_ on her HTC & _facetime _with facebook from her ipod to keep up with friends in Germany - I think with _facetime_ you can actually talk :confused2:

that's free (well, as long as she's connected to wifi)


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

I use Skype from iPad. Most of the time it is fine. But, that is while connected to wifi.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

I use whatsapp with no complaints. It is free, but the people you text with need to download it too.


----------

